# Raccourci yahoo mail sur le bureau



## antigone52 (27 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Après une réinstall de MAC OS 10, mon raccourci yahoo mail sur le bureau a évidemment disparu.
Il y a 3 ans, je l'avais crée en 2 tours , 3 mouvements ; et là, plus moyen ...........

Merci de vos réponses.
PS : une petite précision : j'ai 60 ans, donc il faut "bien" m'expliquer... désolée !!!!!


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2013)

Salut !


Si Yahoo mail est une application :


Aller dans tes "Applications" (Macintosh HD >> Applications)
Trouver l'application et la glisser sur le bureau en maintenant les touches "*alt* et *cmd*" enfoncées

Ça devrait créer un alias (raccourci) de l'application symbolisé par la petite flèche noire en bas à gauche de l'icône.


------------

Si Yahoo mail est la page internet de ton compte Yahoo :


Se rendre sur la page de Yahoo mail
Sélectionner l'adresse dans la barre d'adresse en haut haut du navigateur
La glisser sur le bureau


----------



## antigone52 (27 Janvier 2013)

Merci FIx,

C'est une page internet.
J'ai glissé l'adresse, mais quand je clic sur la nouvelle icône (yahoo), je me retrouve sur la page "yahoo france" et là je suis obligée de cliquer sur MAIL tout à gauche de la page, et c'est seulement là que je me retrouve sur la page qui me demande mes identifiants.
Avant, je cliquais sur l'icône et je me retouvais tout de suite sur la page des identifiants (je crois que l'icône s'appelait "yahoo archive") ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Et si vous cochez la case se souvenir de moi dans le menu d'identification, cela résous t-il le problème ?


----------



## antigone52 (27 Janvier 2013)

Il est tout à fait possible que ça le résolve, mais je ne peux pas le faire car mon mari est également sur yahoo et il tombera toujours sur MA messagerie (c'est un pb que j'ai eu il y a qques jours, quand j'essayais de me débrouiller toute seule).


----------



## Powerdom (27 Janvier 2013)

Et avant vous aviez chacun une icone qui vous envoyait chacun sur votre messagerie ?


----------



## antigone52 (27 Janvier 2013)

Merci à tous ...........
Mon fils a trouvé : il s'est mis sur"yahoo mail" et non yahoo france pour faire glisser le lien.

Encore merci à vous 2
Bonne soirée


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2013)

antigone52 a dit:


> Merci à tous ...........
> Mon fils a trouvé : il s'est mis sur"yahoo mail" et non yahoo france pour faire glisser le lien.
> 
> Encore merci à vous 2
> Bonne soirée



C'est ce que tu avais dit toi même au départ  ...... m'enfin, tant mieux si c'est réglé !


----------

